
Ask HN: Personal accountant recommendations in California? - arikr
I&#x27;d love some recommendations!
======
jaxtellerSoA
While I hope you get some recommendations, I am not so sure this is the right
forum for such a request.

------
loco5niner
Perhaps www.bogleheads.org or even AccountantForums.com would be a better
place to ask this.

